# Manaus the largest city of amazonic region



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Manaus(1.736.641 inhabitants)*

*where is it? in Brazil at the amazon rainforest.*









*Manaus opera house*



















*Ponta Negra district*




























*Manaus old town*





































*View from the river*










*Around the city*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good, very nice photos from Manaus, Brasil kay:


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Opera is amazing


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thx and I'll search more pictures of Manaus and who have please post


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Typical touristic fair*










*Benjamin Constant Bridge*



















*Manaus donwtown*
































































*Manaus New area*


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

thnx!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

LFellipe said:


> thnx!


Thnx aboout what?...................so u are welcome :nuts:


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

People go swimming in the amazon river? I'd be afraid of piranas, anacondas and crocodiles.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updates about Manaus


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Bond James Bond said:


> People go swimming in the amazon river? I'd be afraid of piranas, anacondas and crocodiles.


First it is not amazon river it is Rio Negro(Black River)......there are piranhas but not everywhere my friend....and the native comunities at the little villages or tribes take a shower at the river..........and the piranhas and crocodiles don't like manaus noisy of cars and the boats afraid them:lol:


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Good job


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

F*Forest Hotels around Manaus*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey let's comment and who have more pictures put too


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Meet of the waters*





































*Manaus airport*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

incredible city


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

el palmesano said:


> incredible city


Thank you for like the thread and I'm gonna put new pictures today.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Manaus Opera the most beatiful opera in Brazil*














































*Tropical hotel.......and Ponta negra beach*























































*More of modern Manaus*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I someone have more pics of manaus please post here


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Pretty cool pics. I've always been intruiged by the city and its location.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> Pretty cool pics. I've always been intruiged by the city and its location.


GO TO WIKIPWDIA U ARE GONNA SEE THAT IS TRUE :bash:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Hassoun said:


> Looking Nice!!!! but i really hope the city won't expand in the future,they will need to destroy more and more of the rain forest if they decide so,are there any laws concerning this issue?


All the amazonic forest has a size as the europe if you don't count Russia then i guess the city can expand a little bit more and nothing is gonna happen


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

HEY LET'S COMMENT THE THREAD


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

AcesHigh said:


> hno:hno:
> 
> if you cant fucking understand english, please, do NOT participate on the international forums and make all brazilians look like stupid fools by engaging in idiotic behavior.


 And you don't need to be so rude and make all brazilians look like stupid fools by engaging in idiotic behavios...


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

Isn't it awesome to have a big urban hustle in the middle of the biggest and most important raniforest in the world? And in the confluence of the intriguing black river and world's largest river?
I love the Opera and some lovely constructions but the city in general seems very chaotic 


Bond James Bond said:


> People go swimming in the amazon river? I'd be afraid of piranas, anacondas and crocodiles.


Lol


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Thanks for visiting my thread =D hahaha


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> Pretty cool pics. I've always been intruiged by the city and its location.


Indeed...I consider Manaus ( not because it is in Brazil  ) one of the most interesting cities in the planet, just for its location.


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

I like the floating houses.. LoL


----------



## marius208 (Jan 30, 2007)

This thread is great. I'd love to visit there some day. Thanks.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

brazilteen said:


> GO TO WIKIPWDIA U ARE GONNA SEE THAT IS TRUE :bash:


????????????????????


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Indeed...I consider Manaus ( not because it is in Brazil  ) one of the most interesting cities in the planet, just for its location.


Totally agree. Unique to say the least. 

Btw, any rough idea on the population of Manaus for 2010? It states (for 2009) the Metro area = 2,042,185 on Wikipedia, but I don't fully trust Wikipedia. It's actually wrong a lot of the time.


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

brazilteen said:


> ^^ Thanks for visiting my thread =D hahaha


Thanks for sharing it


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Interesting city The Opera House is very beautiful


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

brazilteen said:


> First it is not amazon river it is Rio Negro(Black River)......there are piranhas but not everywhere my friend....and the native comunities at the little villages or tribes take a shower at the river..........and the piranhas and crocodiles don't like manaus noisy of cars and the boats afraid them:lol:


What about the candirú fish?


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

diablo234 said:


> What about the candirú fish?


It's a real danger, if you urinate and is swimming nude...otherwise, you're safe.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

^^ Even taking that into consideration, I think I will pass. :lol:

Anyways great photos. I was curious on what Manaus and the Amazon looked like.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*By gutooo**Arena da Amazônia*
*Manaus - Amazonas*

*Capacidade: 60 Mil torcedores
Investimento: R$ 500 milhões*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*By Victor Azevedo1*









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*More pictures*



















*MARINA SILVA EM SÃO PAULO*


















*During the Fifa cup 2010*


























































































*Amazonas Fashion week 2009*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Brazil, always impresses me! One of the most incredible country and economic power house in the region, Thanks for the photos. Just wonderful.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

With the exception of the forest and the theater. Manaus is very ugly


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

juancito said:


> Brazil, always impresses me! One of the most incredible country and economic power house in the region, Thanks for the photos. Just wonderful.


Yeah it is a incredible country


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Praça da Saudade*








*
C&A*








por Ralf Huttanus flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

EDIT


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

This is a city with a BIG future. Geographically located in the heart of Brazil. The only way is up. I look forward to seeing more of Manaus in the future.


----------



## antmarobel (Dec 9, 2010)

One of the most interesting cities in my country, no doubt.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd love to see the next page hahaha


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

SO comment guys


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Entrada do Manauara Shopping pela avenida Paraíba.*








por JordanBrando

*Edifício Comercial em construçao ao lado do Manauara Shopping.*








por JordanBrando









por JordanBrando

*Entrada do Manauara Shopping pela avenida Recife.*








por JordanBrando

*Prédio Comercial em construçao ao lado do Manauara Shopping*








por JordanBrando









por JordanBrando

*Bairro Chapada.*








por JordanBrando

*
Terreno do Hotel Formula 1 & Ibis, Chapada.*








Por JordanBrando

*Hotel Century, Chapada.*








por JordanBrando

*
Bairro Dom Pedro l, avenida Pedro Texeira.*








por JordanBrando

*Residencial Ocean Park no Dom Pedro l*








por Terra Nova
*
Avenida Darcy Vargas Dom Pedro.*








por Terra Nova

*Rua Terezina esquina com a avenida Recife no bairro de Adrianópolis.*









*
Rua Recife, Adrianópolis.*








Por Grande Manaus

*Caesar Business Manaus Parque 10 de Novembro ao lado do Amazonas Shopping*








por http://www.geynabrelaz.com.br/?p=874

*
Vista da piscina do Caesar Business*

















por JordanBrando

*Residencial Nau Capitania, bairro Parque 10 de Novembro.*








por senso engenharia









por senso engenharia.

*
Rua Pará, Vieiralves.*








por fronteira mao

*Hotel Blue Tree Premiun visto pela rua Natal.*









*Avenida Ponta Negra.*









*Go Inn Manaus centro histórico.*








por fronteira mao









por fronteira mao









por fronteira mao

*Hotel Intercity, e o empresarial Corporate Trade no bairro de Adrianópolis.*








por assis

*Ponta Negra*








por assis


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ NEW PICS


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pictures By Jordanbrando(Brazilian forumer) *



6.*Rotatoria do final da orla*









7.*Rio Negro e Hotel Park Suite.*








8.*Obras *









9.*Edificios da orla da Praia da Ponta Negra.*








10.








11.








12.








13.








14.








15.








16.*Hotel Park Suite*.








17.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics.....:cheers:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks ^^


----------



## quadi (Mar 3, 2010)

wow Manaus is really looking good in my opinion!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

if you think it is in the middle of amazon is great hehe


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*PACHA CLUB THE SAME ONE OF IBIZA IN MANAUS*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for everyone comments


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

NEEEEEX


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

next page please


----------

